# How to connect ETC's Smartfade and Qlab?



## DeLafyette (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello,

My name is Sean Tingle and I am currently Designing Sound for our UIL Show, Beggar's Opera. There are a lot of cues going off of my sounds that are being run by ETC's Smartfade light board. However I am running into a problem. I noticed that there was a USB interface on the back of the board. I use a same exact chord that can be plugged into that slot for my Akai MPK49 at home and that seems to send a midi signal to Ableton and garageband etc. However, when I connect Qlab with Smartfade, why won't Qlab send any MIDI commands to Smartfade to execute a certain cue? Do I need a USB to MIDI cable to send signals from Qlab to the Smartfade?

Thank you for all of your guy's time.


----------



## CrazyTechie (Mar 10, 2014)

I believe that you need to have a MIDI interface plugged into your computer and from that you can run a MIDI cable to the light board. I don't think that a direct USB cable between the console and QLab will work. You can check to see if your interface works by going into QLab's settings and then checking under MIDI to see if you have any devices that can be assigned to a MIDI patch.


----------



## DeLafyette (Mar 10, 2014)

CrazyTechie said:


> I believe that you need to have a MIDI interface plugged into your computer and from that you can run a MIDI cable to the light board. I don't think that a direct USB cable between the console and QLab will work. You can check to see if your interface works by going into QLab's settings and then checking under MIDI to see if you have any devices that can be assigned to a MIDI patch.


Thanks for replying! Yeah...It doesn't show up...It's weird though...Because the Akai shows up...If I go out and buy a cheap USB to Midi cable would that work or do I need to spend the money and get an interface?


----------



## CrazyTechie (Mar 11, 2014)

DeLafyette said:


> Thanks for replying! Yeah...It doesn't show up...It's weird though...Because the Akai shows up...If I go out and buy a cheap USB to Midi cable would that work or do I need to spend the money and get an interface?


I'm not sure if a USB to MIDI cable would work, I've only ever done MIDI through an interface. I would suggest getting in contact with Figure 53 and asking them about that. http://figure53.com/qlab/help/


----------



## wolfman005 (Mar 11, 2014)

Doesn't the Smartfade have built in MIDI? Been a while since I was looking at the back. I can tell you now that interfacing Smartsoft with the Smartfade probably won't work to transmit MIDI because as far as I understand, it just communicates show files, and shows dimmer/fader percents. 

@DavidNorth helped me with DMX so I'm sure he could help you too. 

And a USB to MIDI in the back of the board won't work because unlike most light boards the Smartfade isn't a scaled down PC.


----------



## applstew (Mar 11, 2014)

+1 I am 90% sure you need a USB to MIDI interface and then need to run a MIDI cable to the Smartfade. Been awhile since I worked with the Smartfade, but I do recall seeing a video of Qlab running lights and Audio for someone who programmed lights to a song.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 17, 2014)

This Smartfade does have built-in MIDI, and I believe the manual says that it speaks MSC. 

The USB connector, I'm relatively certain, is only useful with ETC's software.

"Those who do not understand Usenet are condemned to reinvent it. Poorly." -- after Henry Spencer; [email protected]


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 17, 2014)

Sigh. "The Smartfade".

Tapatalk is only barely worth it.

"Those who do not understand Usenet are condemned to reinvent it. Poorly." -- after Henry Spencer; [email protected]


----------

